# MkIII Release Date



## MINI-TTGuy

Just back from the Goodwood Festival of Speed today - the guys on the Audi stand said that the MkIII TT is due to be unveiled "at the end of 2014, probably at Frankfurt."


----------



## TootRS

The 2014 Frankfurt motor show is for commercial vehicles, so I'm surprised they'd say that


----------



## TT-driver

Yesterday I got the latest issue of the magazine for Audi drivers. It contained an article about the new A3 Sedan. In a small corner it said that many millions were spend doing the factory up where TTs and A3 convertibles _used to be built_ for building the new A3. (yes past tense)

Was the production location changed? Or did Audi stop building the TT already and did they just produce numbers in advance in the form of assembly kits? Last year only 33,553 cars were assembled in Gyor. This quarter only 3396 TT coupes and 1345 TT roadsters were built, that's not even 80 cars a day.... Audi is building more Ducati's than TTs.


----------



## neilc

TootRS said:


> The 2014 Frankfurt motor show is for commercial vehicles, so I'm surprised they'd say that


Haven't you heard Harrison that the new MK3 is going to spawn a whole range of models like the new Mini with pickup , estate , SUV and mini-SUV verisons :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TootRS

neilc said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 2014 Frankfurt motor show is for commercial vehicles, so I'm surprised they'd say that
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you heard Harrison that the new MK3 is going to spawn a whole range of models like the new Mini with pickup , estate , SUV and mini-SUV verisons :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It would not surprise me Neil


----------



## Shug750S

Am I the only one who really doesn't care when the next model comes out?

I buy a car to suit my needs at the time, and when decide to change look around the various dealers and decide what to get next. In 30+ years have never bought the next model of the previous car. Just buy the one I fancy at the time.

Really don't get this fascination with the next model, seems to show a dissatisfaction with the last choice. I got my TT 15 months ago and will probably chop it in around 3-4 years. No idea what I'll get next, depends on what I fancy at the time really.


----------



## relic222

Shug750S said:


> Am I the only one who really doesn't care when the next model comes out?
> 
> I buy a car to suit my needs at the time, and when decide to change look around the various dealers and decide what to get next. In 30+ years have never bought the next model of the previous car. Just buy the one I fancy at the time.
> 
> Really don't get this fascination with the next model, seems to show a dissatisfaction with the last choice. I got my TT 15 months ago and will probably chop it in around 3-4 years. No idea what I'll get next, depends on what I fancy at the time really.


I love looking at cars, regardless of what it is, I am always interested by them. It doesn't mean I'm dissatisfied with my current car or even plan to buy any of the other cars, it's a hobby for me. Also you have to consider that although you've only had your car for 15 months some people have had their cars for years and may be ready to move on and, after being satisfied with their current TT would like to see whether the MK3 is as good before going to another manufacturer. Everyone has different ways of living, just because you think your way is the best it doesn't mean it's right for everyone


----------



## TT-driver

Shug750S said:


> Really don't get this fascination with the next model, seems to show a dissatisfaction with the last choice.


Quite the opposite actually. I may pick up another nice used one just after the MK3 has been introduced and the MK2 has taken the hit on its value. So the introduction date is important to me, in order to have the cash available.


----------



## Piker Mark

It's called upgrading :roll: I'm keen to trade my tts for the mk3 version and if that's anything like the new s3 I drove yesterday... audi will be getting my order in the new year :mrgreen: The current TT is looking a bit past its sell by date, inside and out...


----------



## Patrizio72

I would like to think I will chop mine in for the MK3 when it's out if it tickles my fancy and if its an RS or higher equivalent version.


----------



## ZephyR2

Shug750S said:


> Am I the only one who really doesn't care when the next model comes out?
> 
> I buy a car to suit my needs at the time, and when decide to change look around the various dealers and decide what to get next. In 30+ years have never bought the next model of the previous car. Just buy the one I fancy at the time.
> 
> Really don't get this fascination with the next model, seems to show a dissatisfaction with the last choice. I got my TT 15 months ago and will probably chop it in around 3-4 years. No idea what I'll get next, depends on what I fancy at the time really.


While I don't agree with your comment about being dissatisfied with my current choice like you I'm not too bothered about what the next TT model will be like. Partly because I've only just taken delivery of my nice new TT ..... but also like yourself I tend to buy what I fancy when the time comes.
I know from the Scirocco forums that there are many committed VW fans who have stuck within the VW brand over many car changes and I can see that there are pleny of ferverent Audi / TT fans here. Me, I have no particular brand loyalties. I go where the music takes me


----------



## Alan71

Hi,
I'll chime in on this from a U.S. point of view.
We have NO idea of when a new model TT will appear here. We also often get a watered down version of SOME of the models within a line . For example no TDI or 6 speed manual here, (except the few RS cars). So we don't know what MK3 TT we'll get, or when.
An example of what an Audi lover deals with here is the A3. I bought the first one my dealer had in 2006. (6 speed manual, fwd). We got the A3 from 2006 to 2013. ONLY as the 5 door Sport-Back. It was available with a 6 speed manual with fwd, and an s-tronic with awd, as power train choices. The s-tronic 3.2 awd was available for a few years. Not really much choice at all. We never got the slight face lift A3 that I think other countries received. 
Now there's a NEW A3. Audi of America says it will be in dealer showrooms during the first quarter of 2014. It will only be available as a 4 door sedan, s-tronic, awd, but in a 2.0 and 2.0 S model. They indicate the Sport-Back will return at some point as E-Tron.
Based on how long I'd been reading about the new A3's release until it actually gets here makes me THINK it could EASILY be late in calendar year 2015 or even 2016 before the TT can be bought here since we haven't even seen it at a large auto show yet.
So I ordered a 2013 TTS on March 5 and it appeared at the dealer on June 18th. It's everything people here say it is and MORE!
I'll worry about wanting a new TT in a few years... the fun is to be had right now!
Regards,
Alan


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Alan71 said:


> Hi,
> I'll chime in on this from a U.S. point of view.
> We have NO idea of when a new model TT will appear here. We also often get a watered down version of SOME of the models within a line . For example no TDI or 6 speed manual here, (except the few RS cars). So we don't know what MK3 TT we'll get, or when.
> An example of what an Audi lover deals with here is the A3. I bought the first one my dealer had in 2006. (6 speed manual, fwd). We got the A3 from 2006 to 2013. ONLY as the 5 door Sport-Back. It was available with a 6 speed manual with fwd, and an s-tronic with awd, as power train choices. The s-tronic 3.2 awd was available for a few years. Not really much choice at all. We never got the slight face lift A3 that I think other countries received.
> Now there's a NEW A3. Audi of America says it will be in dealer showrooms during the first quarter of 2014. It will only be available as a 4 door sedan, s-tronic, awd, but in a 2.0 and 2.0 S model. They indicate the Sport-Back will return at some point as E-Tron.
> Based on how long I'd been reading about the new A3's release until it actually gets here makes me THINK it could EASILY be late in calendar year 2015 or even 2016 before the TT can be bought here since we haven't even seen it at a large auto show yet.
> So I ordered a 2013 TTS on March 5 and it appeared at the dealer on June 18th. It's everything people here say it is and MORE!
> I'll worry about wanting a new TT in a few years... the fun is to be had right now!
> Regards,
> Alan


Quite right too!!


----------



## TT-driver

New MK3 mule pictures:



















Seems they're still working on suspension.

More pictures here:
http://www.tts-freunde.de/blog/index.ph ... e-spyshots

According to the data in the picture, the pictures were taken on 17 July this year.


----------



## Bayley

Looks exactly the same.


----------



## Suzuka

This isnt the mkIII........


----------



## ZephyR2

I see what they've done. They've cleverly disguised the Mk3 as a Mk2 for testing puposes :lol:


----------



## conneem

It does seem to be a MKIII development mule, just with a MKII body on top. In other previous pictures you can see the longer wheel base has forced them to modify the front fender to fit the wheel in.


----------



## TT-driver

yup: check carefully and you'll notice the fender extensions: sign of a wider track. And something seems to be hiding behind the black underside of the windscreen.


----------



## jamiekip

TT-driver said:


> New MK3 mule pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they're still working on suspension.
> 
> More pictures here:
> http://www.tts-freunde.de/blog/index.ph ... e-spyshots
> 
> According to the data in the picture, the pictures were taken on 17 July this year.


Contraption looks to be testing traction control/ESP and possibly torque vectoring given its going across both ends of the axle. Could be good news.


----------



## NW555

I remember some rumour about an R4 being released, is this something likely to happen?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Given that they're still at the early stage where they're using Mk2 bodies on their prototypes, a launch date late in 2014 seems even more realistic, perhaps with a concept with some of the styling cues to assess public reaction in March at Geneva...


----------



## Patrizio72

Really need some signs of styling, its what the TT is all about but obviously its way off from seeing anything yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## j4jure

Patrizio72 said:


> Really need some signs of styling, its what the TT is all about [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Indeed. Wouldn't want to be the one responsible for this aspect of the MK3. Redoing the MK1 must have been hard. Updating the MK2 to the 3 to be more than just new front lights AND become a new classic seems like a daunting task.


----------



## Patrizio72

j4jure said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really need some signs of styling, its what the TT is all about [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Wouldn't want to be the one responsible for this aspect of the MK3. Redoing the MK1 must have been hard. Updating the MK2 to the 3 to be more than just new front lights AND become a new classic seems like a daunting task.
Click to expand...

Indeed its difficult to achieve better than what was done to begin with, you still cant knock the shape of the MKI definitely a collectors piece in the future. I guess its a bit like films, the first one is always the best :lol:


----------



## moro anis

When the Mk3 is actually released, we'll have all got so bored with the speculation, it will probably go unnoticed as we will have all dozed off........... yawn.

Enjoy what you've got now. You might not be around when it comes. Who knows?


----------



## Patrizio72

Very true, it does get all a bit much this talk about the mk3


----------



## riano

Was speaking to the finance guy from Audi that did the finance on my car and he mentioned that some staff had been over i Germany and were shown pictures and 3D models of the new TT and that it wasn't going to be released until 2015 sometime. He told me the employees all said that the new one looked 'incredible.'


----------



## thepav

No development rush for Audi at all since you have to wait for 4 months from order for a Mk 2!


----------



## Patrizio72

riano said:


> Was speaking to the finance guy from Audi that did the finance on my car and he mentioned that some staff had been over i Germany and were shown pictures and 3D models of the new TT and that it wasn't going to be released until 2015 sometime. He told me the employees all said that the new one looked 'incredible.'


That's promising talk, would coincide perfectly for when I want to trade mine in


----------



## TT-driver

New MK3 pictures:



















More pictures here:

http://www.autoweek.nl/nieuws/25258/nie ... ncurrentie.

It seems the bonnet is a lot sharper.


----------



## phil3012

I quite like that, doesn't look different from the side but the front and back do.

More of an evolution of the Mk 2 than a radical change like the Mk 1 to Mk 2 though.


----------



## richieshore

TT-driver said:


> New MK3 pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures here:
> 
> http://www.autoweek.nl/nieuws/25258/nie ... ncurrentie.
> 
> It seems the bonnet is a lot sharper.


Beat me to it! Just spotted this article with the same pictures in. 

http://www.roadandtrack.com/go/future-c ... ow?src=rss

Can't really tell but as suspected, looks like a MK2 with a new A5ish front end.


----------



## Patrizio72

Hmmm I'm not sure about this one... Certainly A5 looking at the front but looks out of place as the A5 is much wider looking.


----------



## conneem

I'll give the benefit of waiting for more revealing pics before judging.

The rear quarter to roof transition looks closer to the MKI than the MKII. The MKII has a much smoother ass. 8)


----------



## therock

headlights look abit scirroco ish .


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Finally - the first proper spyshot of the new TT with its own body panels and interior!

A few observations:

- I'm surprised how similar it is to the MKII!
- As expected, the front has the new 3D Audi style grille that featured on the Crosslane Coupe concept;
- looks very high on the front and rear;
- I like the new mirror design;
- I don't like the bulbous MKI style side skirts and rear bumper - the dual exhaust positioning like the MKI could also be a mistake - will depend on rear diffuser/valance design;
- I also don't think I like the new quarter light window shape with a little kink at the end. No actually, I really don't like that!;
- The front and rear lights - impossible to really see what shape they are - that tape hides so much. I'll be expecting the TT DRL design as confirmed by my local dealer;
- the rear deck is very flat and I don't think I like that thick spoiler design;
- glad they're keeping the circular vents in the interior but I can't quite make out the three central vents that I really like on the MKII - they better have kept those!;
- Binnacle design looks good - I hope it's not just a TFT style screen underneath but sportier proper round gauges with colourful graphics inside or between them;
- Not happy with the rear haunches with that MKI style intersection line between the side and the C-pillars - they're moving further away from the 911 and closer to the MKI TT when they should be doing exactly the opposite!

They better not mess this car up - they've had 7 years to get it right!


----------



## SuperRS

It's heavily camouflaged you can't see the real shape due to plastic coverings


----------



## phope

A few more pics on Fourtitude

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors- ... rburgring/

I'm wondering if the production headlights will look more like the R8 style?


----------



## Patrizio72

Certainly doesn't impress me so far...


----------



## leon1984

don't suppose they can really afford to be too radical, they need to sell the numbers. I like it, bit more angular.


----------



## Patrizio72

The TT is all about the curves, eventually it will look just like any other Audi out there


----------



## moro anis

Total agreement with you there Pat.


----------



## kevin34

I think that it's a mk2 with the front and parts of mk3. :? 
The roof, the windscreen, the windows... this is too similar to be a real mk3.
I think that TTmk3 will be like this one...


----------



## wja96

Anyone who has seen the progression of the A3, A4. A5, A6 and A8 should be in no doubt that the new car will be a pretty subtle evolution rather than anything radically new.

When the Mk II came out I really thought the two cars were too similar, but actually they are radically different and I bet if you put the two cars next to one another they will look pretty different.


----------



## Templar

I'm holding out on this one, will have to wait till I see the actual release photos. 
First impressions. .it appears to have lost some of the sweeping curves down its flanks, instead opting for a squarer design. The roof line however looks like the mk2. Just doesn't grab me like I was expecting.


----------



## Patrizio72

moro anis said:


> Total agreement with you there Pat.


A larger version of the A1 dare i say? (Waiting for the hale of stones to come flying over) lol


----------



## stumardy

Just looks like a mk2 with a new bonnet and headlights, or am I missing something here?


----------



## lee3272

Deff need to see more pics not doing anything for me dont like the grill and front looks like scirocco?


----------



## Patrizio72

maybe the Shitrocco and TT have more in common than we think! :lol:


----------



## leon1984

Templar said:


> I'm holding out on this one, will have to wait till I see the actual release photos.
> First impressions. .it appears to have lost some of the sweeping curves down its flanks, instead opting for a squarer design. The roof line however looks like the mk2. Just doesn't grab me like I was expecting.


same, although on a plus note if it doesn't compel me to buy one I will pick up a used RS and have a car instantly  every cloud and all that!


----------



## lee3272

Patrizio72 said:


> maybe the Shitrocco and TT have more in common than we think! :lol:


Hope not i had a rocco and vw scrimped and scraped with it not built like the golf 
looks nice but made on the cheap didnt even have gas struts to keep bonnet up :?


----------



## Templar

Seems to be losing its unique looking shape as the models progress and becoming a more Audi family orientated design.


----------



## Patrizio72

Templar said:


> Seems to be losing its unique looking shape as the models progress and becoming a more Audi family orientated design.


+1 there's no denying that the unique style of the TT is getting watered down along with the rest


----------



## Nyxx

I think you should not focus on other Audi models.

The TT was ground braking, a new iconic car when it came out, that's not something that Audi or anyone else can keep doing, or even do once for that matter. 
Look at the 911, it's still a 911 and still looks like the first 911 that came out all be it modern day.
The TT imho should always look like a TT and the first thing you see in the photos is a TT. Some people really dislike the MKII as the MKI was the original and always will be. People that expect Audi to reinvent the TT imho ask to much. If the TT is going to be around for 50 years it needs to evolve like the 911.

Time will make it an iconic car(I think it already is) and I don't care if people prefer the MKI or MKII or the MKIII best. We will always like different models more than others just like we all like different colours more than others.

Am just grateful I own a TT and to me mine is close to perfect. Hope you feel the same about yours. :wink: what else matters?


----------



## SuperRS




----------



## Templar

Nyxx said:


> I think you should not focus on other Audi models.
> 
> The TT was ground braking, a new iconic car when it came out, that's not something that Audi or anyone else can keep doing, or even do once for that matter.
> Look at the 911, it's still a 911 and still looks like the first 911 that came out all be it modern day.
> The TT imho should always look like a TT and the first thing you see in the photos is a TT. Some people really dislike the MKII as the MKI was the original and always will be. People that expect Audi to reinvent the TT imho ask to much. If the TT is going to be around for 50 years it needs to evolve like the 911.
> 
> Time will make it an iconic car(I think it already is) and I don't care if people prefer the MKI or MKII or the MKIII best. We will always like different models more than others just like we all like different colours more than others.
> 
> Am just grateful I own a TT and to me mine is close to perfect. Hope you feel the same about yours. :wink: what else matters?


Nicely put Dave. 
My first impression of the mk3 posted on here makes me think that Audi have designed the lower part of the body to possibly fit on the new platform and just jiggled with the panels. Finally finishing off by putting the roof off the mk2 on top.
I may be wrong here but it's possible. Can make a better judgement when we see the official release.

edit. The latest post as I was typing has a different front..the rear haunches look the same. Still seems to have lost some of the styling cues that both previous TT's had


----------



## stumardy

Nyxx said:


> I think you should not focus on other Audi models.
> 
> The TT was ground braking, a new iconic car when it came out, that's not something that Audi or anyone else can keep doing, or even do once for that matter.
> Look at the 911, it's still a 911 and still looks like the first 911 that came out all be it modern day.
> The TT imho should always look like a TT and the first thing you see in the photos is a TT. Some people really dislike the MKII as the MKI was the original and always will be. People that expect Audi to reinvent the TT imho ask to much. If the TT is going to be around for 50 years it needs to evolve like the 911.
> 
> Time will make it an iconic car(I think it already is) and I don't care if people prefer the MKI or MKII or the MKIII best. We will always like different models more than others just like we all like different colours more than others.
> 
> Am just grateful I own a TT and to me mine is close to perfect. Hope you feel the same about yours. :wink: what else matters?


Err I think Apple do this all the time!


----------



## Nyxx

stumardy said:


> Err I think Apple do this all the time!


"Err" and that's one of the reasons way they have a huge following.

@SuperRS
Love the front but I don't think Audi would let the cat out of the bag like that, would they? have they?
I love the front, the bottom pic ofthe back 2/3 sucks.


----------



## RockKramer

Nyxx said:



> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Err I think Apple do this all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> "Err" and that's one of the reasons way they have a huge following.
> 
> @SuperRS
> Love the front but I don't think Audi would let the cat out of the bag like that, would they? have they?
> I love the front, the bottom pic ofthe back 2/3 sucks.
Click to expand...

That's huge, it's the Quattro Concept, built on the RS5 platform.
I never take much notice of soon to be released camo'd cars until I see the actual car. Everyone just tends to speculate on what it looks like, should look like and what we're getting. We'll all know when official info is released.


----------



## SuperRS

Lights bonnet on the Quattro concept very similar to that of the mk3 TT under camo.


----------



## igotone

Nyxx said:


> I think you should not focus on other Audi models.
> 
> The TT was ground braking, a new iconic car when it came out, that's not something that Audi or anyone else can keep doing, or even do once for that matter.
> Look at the 911, it's still a 911 and still looks like the first 911 that came out all be it modern day.
> The TT imho should always look like a TT and the first thing you see in the photos is a TT. Some people really dislike the MKII as the MKI was the original and always will be. People that expect Audi to reinvent the TT imho ask to much. If the TT is going to be around for 50 years it needs to evolve like the 911.
> 
> Time will make it an iconic car(I think it already is) and I don't care if people prefer the MKI or MKII or the MKIII best. We will always like different models more than others just like we all like different colours more than others.
> 
> Am just grateful I own a TT and to me mine is close to perfect. Hope you feel the same about yours. :wink: what else matters?


Some excellent points very well made there!

I think the TT has become iconic in a very short space of time and Audi have a winner on their hands so I don't see them taking too many risks with the formula. The test mule shots are interesting, and of course we don't know what plastic panels are under that wrap to disguise the shape till final launch. On that showing though, I don't see too many MK2 owners feeling under pressure to change in a rush.

What we don't know of course is what's under the skin, so I sincerely hope we're going to see vastly improved cabin technology at the very least with fingers crossed for possible improvements in weight distribution/ handling which might swing the decision for me.


----------



## Templar

Let's hope the technology employed in the new TT is advanced as were are being led to believe. It's been suggested that the new infotainment is a similar system that's to be used in the new R8. As for the interior, Audi are suggesting that they're going to move the game on with design and materials.
This would make sense as a lot of manufacturers have improved theirs quite considerably over recent times, albeit some of the plastics I've seen used have been pretty poor.


----------



## phope

A few more track shots - interior of the test car seems to have been lifted directly from new model A3, so I suspect the actual TT interior is still well under wraps

http://www.gmotors.co.uk/news/2015-audi ... rburgring/


----------



## brittan

phope said:


> interior of the test car seems to have been lifted directly from new model A3, so I suspect the actual TT interior is still well under wraps


I hope so! I had a new A3 as a courtesy car last week while mine was in for a service. The DIS seemed to have been set in nag, nag, nag mode.


----------



## Nyxx

Well after seeing this. I think we cannot bank on anything in any of the photos, if they bang in a A1/A3 dash and by the looks of it MKII door cards.
Just wait and see.
Think there having a lol. at all the speculation.









What are them two red buttons at the bottom one of them is on?


----------



## phope

Looks like an ESP switch when zoomed in

Probably a big red button for ease of use by test drivers at high speed


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi dave

Well said in your early post.
You are right in so many ways.
They are a great car and if they make you smile every time you drive it then that's a good thing .

I sure the mk3 will end up having followers just like mk1 and mk2 .

In the end they are all great cars 

Phil


----------



## Templar

Development cars generally have a sh*t load of wires hanging out along with monitoring systems. This is the nearest I've seen do I think that Audi are keeping the new interior well hidden. As suggested earlier. 
All I can say is it better be good after all this propaganda.


----------



## Nyxx

It's funny having read thought all 5 pagers not one word has been said as a negative about the MKI here in this topic about the MKIII.
Just seen the post in the MKI forum about the same topic, they love throwing remarks at the MKII. Shame they feel they have to but down the MKII at every chance.
Let's not got there as so far we have not, just leave them to it. :?


----------



## Templar

Nyxx said:


> It's funny having read thought all 5 pagers not one word has been said as a negative about the MKI here in this topic about the MKIII.
> Just seen the post in the MKI forum about the same topic, they love throwing remarks at the MKII. Shame they feel they have to but down the MKII at every chance.
> Let's not got there as so far we have not, just leave them to it. :?


I think its the anticipation Dave, the mk3 has been on the cards for some time now and people are starting to get a little frustrated.
Audi have done a cracking job keeping this well hidden, drip feeding little bits out to keep folk talking.


----------



## igotone

phope said:


> Looks like an ESP switch when zoomed in
> 
> Probably a big red button for ease of use by test drivers at high speed


The NOT AUS Label seems to translate to 'emergency stop' or 'kill switch'


----------



## ZephyR2

Nyxx said:


> It's funny having read thought all 5 pagers not one word has been said as a negative about the MKI here in this topic about the MKIII.
> Just seen the post in the MKI forum about the same topic, they love throwing remarks at the MKII. Shame they feel they have to but down the MKII at every chance.
> Let's not got there as so far we have not, just leave them to it. :?


 :-| Terrible thing jealousy


----------



## jokskilove

kevin34 said:


> I think that it's a mk2 with the front and parts of mk3. :?
> The roof, the windscreen, the windows... this is too similar to be a real mk3.
> I think that TTmk3 will be like this one...


If it ends up looking like this, I'll buy one immediately (or well, in 2020 when the price of a used mk3 puts it within reach of mere mortals here in Denmark)


----------



## sico

ZephyR2 said:


> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny having read thought all 5 pagers not one word has been said as a negative about the MKI here in this topic about the MKIII.
> Just seen the post in the MKI forum about the same topic, they love throwing remarks at the MKII. Shame they feel they have to but down the MKII at every chance.
> Let's not got there as so far we have not, just leave them to it. :?
> 
> 
> 
> :-| Terrible thing jealousy
Click to expand...

I did love my MK1 and still think they look nice although some say its a squashed VW beetle. However the driving dynamics and the fact it's just an old VW Golf underneath was undeniable.


----------



## Patrizio72

In all honesty I went for the TT because its quite different to the usual stuff on the road, if it becomes more general Audi looking I think I will be looking elsewhere for my next car.


----------



## Templar

sico said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny having read thought all 5 pagers not one word has been said as a negative about the MKI here in this topic about the MKIII.
> Just seen the post in the MKI forum about the same topic, they love throwing remarks at the MKII. Shame they feel they have to but down the MKII at every chance.
> Let's not got there as so far we have not, just leave them to it. :?
> 
> 
> 
> :-| Terrible thing jealousy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did love my MK1 and still think they look nice although some say its a squashed VW beetle. However the driving dynamics and the fact it's just an old VW Golf underneath was undeniable.
Click to expand...

oooh that's going to get under the skin of the mk1 owners


----------



## ZephyR2

I'm new to the TT scene and have no experience of the Mk1, but each time I have a foray in to the Mk1 forum I keep finding threads slagging off the Mk2 and Mk2 owners. The Mk1 seems to be held in some sort of iconic religious state by many.
Maybe I'm missing something but the frequent Mk2 knocking seems a bit childish. 
Or is it just jealousy because they can't afford a modern car    

[Blue touch paper lit .... stands back]


----------



## igotone

LOL. Not worth losing any sleep over - I think every car board I've been on there's been resentment of new or facelift models, but for some reason there's almost a religious fervour from some MK 1 owners.


----------



## Anakin

igotone said:


> LOL. Not worth losing any sleep over - I think every car board I've been on there's been resentment of new or facelift models, but for some reason there's almost a religious fervour from some MK 1 owners.


haha yup I'm a mod on the R32oc the MKIV owners think they own a classic


----------



## stuarTTdi

ZephyR2 said:


> I'm new to the TT scene and have no experience of the Mk1, but each time I have a foray in to the Mk1 forum I keep finding threads slagging off the Mk2 and Mk2 owners. The Mk1 seems to be held in some sort of iconic religious state by many.
> Maybe I'm missing something but the frequent Mk2 knocking seems a bit childish.
> Or is it just jealousy because they can't afford a modern car
> 
> [Blue touch paper lit .... stands back]


class!! let the games begin... 
[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Nyxx

Lets not go there, leave them to it please.

Let us keep on Topic, wish I had not commented on it now. Lets rise above all that.


----------



## RockKramer

I'm on my 3rd TT. I really can't get excited about the MK3 yet. This time round, no matter how good it looks, I'll be wanting proper handling, actual involvement otherwise my wedge will be going elsewhere. There's been talk of the engine move back, more behind the axel line, which would be a good place to start.


----------



## Templar

RockKramer said:


> I'm on my 3rd TT. I really can't get excited about the MK3 yet. This time round, no matter how good it looks, I'll be wanting proper handling, actual involvement otherwise my wedge will be going elsewhere. There's been talk of the engine move back, more behind the axel line, which would be a good place to start.


And lighter too.


----------



## RockKramer

Templar said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my 3rd TT. I really can't get excited about the MK3 yet. This time round, no matter how good it looks, I'll be wanting proper handling, actual involvement otherwise my wedge will be going elsewhere. There's been talk of the engine move back, more behind the axel line, which would be a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> And lighter too.
Click to expand...

As per the latest VAG products... I'm looking at the S3, that's a whole chunk of the essence of the next TTS right there. 
It's fast, loads of grip but same old Audi traits of not much involvement or steering feel. Yes we have Quattro, safer on the wet roads etc... but why Audi engineers can't/won't gives us the actual sportiness they'll have us believe in their marketing is beyond me. Well it's not actually... TTs mostly sell on their looks, only a small minority are in it for slicing up the back roads on a Sunday morning. It doesn't need to be an edgy beast just a bit more touchy feelie.


----------



## SuperRS

The average TT owner cares just about looks and perceived status amongst their peers. Real car enthusiast owners are sparce


----------



## patatus

MK3: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors- ... rburgring/


----------



## TT-driver

How cool is that? It's doing the Nurburgring, *spoiler down!* 8)


----------



## TT-driver

Hankook tyres?


----------



## sico

SuperRS said:


> The average TT owner cares just about looks and perceived status amongst their peers. Real car enthusiast owners are sparce


Hmmm where's your research here. How many TT drivers did you survey?


----------



## Patrizio72

Yeah we want real figures!


----------



## moro anis

Well, put me down as a car enthusiast that also cares about looks but couldn't give a toss re perceived status among peers.
Got a category for that :lol:


----------



## igotone

moro anis said:


> Well, put me down as a car enthusiast that also cares about looks but couldn't give a toss re perceived status among peers.
> Got a category for that :lol:


You can't get your breath can you at just how insulting that sweeping generalisation is? Inter- personal skills of a feckin' amoeba! :wink:


----------



## moro anis

Did I say something wrong?


----------



## igotone

moro anis said:


> Did I say something wrong?


LOL. No. I was referring to the comment which prompted your post.


----------



## ZephyR2

moro anis said:


> Well, put me down as a car enthusiast that also cares about looks but couldn't give a toss re perceived status among peers.
> Got a category for that :lol:


Add me to that too  
And every now and then, when I get a chance, I like to have something in which I can drive spiritedly.
A Nissan Note wouldn't really do it for me.


----------



## moro anis

That's three of us that don't fit the model of ownership.

I could say generalisations are usually made out of ignorance but I won't.


----------



## RockKramer

moro anis said:


> That's three of us that don't fit the model of ownership.
> 
> I could say generalisations are usually made out of ignorance but I won't.


Make that four


----------



## Patrizio72

High five here


----------



## ZephyR2

Patrizio72 said:


> High five here


Now hang on a minute!
This is starting to sound like a remake of The Magnificent Seven :lol:


----------



## moro anis

Two more needed then.

Any volunteers? Perhaps we could even go for the Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Tangerine Knight

can i be number 6 ?


----------



## moro anis

Most certainly Sir. Welcome to our exclusive little club.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

SEVEN!!


----------



## ZephyR2

35mphspeedlimit said:


> SEVEN!!


  :lol:


----------



## gogs

Damn it, can I be a stand in for any dropouts in the magnificent seven set up ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Patrizio72

Pmsl


----------



## kevin34

Now in video!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFi2efxy ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Templar

That vid is a great find, thanks for the link :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry


----------



## Templar

SuperRS said:


> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry


What a load of ignoranus bullshite !! Sorry :wink:


----------



## TTV6

SuperRS said:


> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry


Talking shit as usual!


----------



## Templar

TTV6 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Talking shit as usual!
Click to expand...

How on earth he gets on in life with that kind of outlook is beyond me. :roll:


----------



## TTV6

Beyond me too mate.


----------



## Nyxx

SuperRS said:


> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That has to be one of the most moronic statements I've ever seen/read, you might not have 2 penny's to rub together but you can still be a "performance car enthusiast" you just cannot afford one.
Just because you have the money for an RS does not make you any better than anyone else. For what ever reason you just have more money.

This comment of yours just shows how lacking you are in areas that money cannot buy. "sorry"!!!!!


----------



## TTV6

Nyxx said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> That has to be one of the most moronic statements I've ever seen/read, you might not have 2 penny's to rub together but you can still be a "performance car enthusiast" you just cannot afford one.
> Just because you have the money for an RS does not make you any better than anyone else. For what ever season you just have more money.
> 
> This comment of yours just shows how lacking you are in areas that money cannot buy. "sorry"!!!!!
Click to expand...

Brilliantly said A+


----------



## Patrizio72

Hey im an enthusiast! I have a whole collection of Corgi sports cars


----------



## drjam

SuperRS said:


> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry


Do the other sports cars have to remapped too, or does that only apply to TT's? :?


----------



## Templar

drjam said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Do the other sports cars have to remapped too, or does that only apply to TT's? :?
Click to expand...

I imagine you can remap pretty much any vehicle with a piston engine, it's that some give bigger improvements than others.


----------



## drjam

Templar said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Do the other sports cars have to remapped too, or does that only apply to TT's? :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I imagine you can remap pretty much any vehicle with a piston engine, it's that some give bigger improvements than others.
Click to expand...

Yes, wasn't an entirely serious question... more trying to dig deeper into the exact criteria of SuperRS's insane "enthusiast" definition... (I hadn't even started on the definition of a "sports" car )


----------



## brittan

Templar said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't own a remapped TTS or TTRS, or have another sports car on the drive then I'm afraid you aren't a real performance car enthusiast. Alternatively one can only assume you have fallen on hard times and have had to give up proper performance cars. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of ignoranus bullshite !! Sorry :wink:
Click to expand...

I see what you did there :wink:

SuperaRSe by name; super arse by nature.

No doubt it thrives on getting a reaction to aRSey drivel like the above: best just to ignore the anus.


----------



## gogs

The fucktard once again enlightens us all with an insight into the mind of a complete nob
yet more moronic bullshit that is posted to get a reaction from us all

Go away and come back when you've grown up into adulthood

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Templar

Complete RShole :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

Patrizio72 said:


> Hey im an enthusiast! I have a whole collection of Corgi sports cars


Yes, but are they on the drive? That, apparently is important.

Me personally I am not a "real performance car enthusiast" or at least not to the extent where I can or will spend £50k on a car. Nevertheless I still love the style, pedigree and the moderate performance I get from my 1.8 S-line. And I'm happy with that.
I do love performance cars but that doesn't mean I have to buy one.


----------



## patatus

Here is the video of the TT MK3 :

http://www.worldcarfans.com/11310246494 ... ring-video

:mrgreen:


----------



## moro anis

It's now official. [smiley=book2.gif]

Here are THE Magnificent Seven

1. Moro Anis TTS Roadster (Charles Bronson)
2. Igotone TTRS Plus
3. ZephyR2 1.8 S-line
4. RockKramer TTS Coupe
5. Patrizio72 TTRS Roadster
6. blackpoolfc V6 Coupe (Steve McQueen)
7. 35mphspeedlimit 1.8 TFSi Coupe
Reserve Gogs V6


----------



## melltt

Autocar claim to have pictures of 2015 TT here http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop/2015-audi-tt-first-pictures-and-interior-spied

Camouflage is annoying but new model doesn't look much of a change from here.


----------



## RockKramer

Finally, my life has true meaning!


----------



## igotone

I feel special.


----------



## Shug750S

Hardly a scoop, similar (same?) pics posted here earlier this week from a German mag...

Probably best to wait and see Audi advertising it on the tele, they're showing a hybrid they're releasing in autumn 2014 at the moment...


----------



## Nyxx

You just need to follow the TTMKIII topic


----------



## moro anis

Yes. Exciting isn't it?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Sneaked in through the back door (as usual)!!    :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2

A fine bunch of men  
Now lets go right some wrongs.


----------



## ZephyR2

Errrr ...... has this gone slightly off topic ?


----------



## SuperRS

Pedigree, and 1.8t in the same sentence.

Like I've always said, the average TT owner is completely different to that of the average GTI or Cupra owner. They have a lot more performance car enthusiasts, who moderately modify their cars, unlike over on the TT forum where they are mostly worried about their "warranty" and remap being a dirty word.

Anyhow now I fully understand why the TT is and will remain so soft from the factory, Audi have done their homework well on the average owner.

Porsche for me next their owners are more of my own mindset, non of this delusions that the TT in all engine forms is a glorious performance car, when in fact it's everyday hatchback in a pretty frock.


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> Pedigree, and 1.8t in the same sentence.
> 
> Like I've always said, the average TT owner is completely different to that of the average GTI or Cupra owner. They have a lot more performance car enthusiasts, who moderately modify their cars, unlike over on the TT forum where they are mostly worried about their "warranty" and remap being a dirty word.
> 
> Anyhow now I fully understand why the TT is and will remain so soft from the factory, Audi have done their homework well on the average owner.
> 
> Porsche for me next their owners are more of my own mindset, non of this delusions that the TT in all engine forms is a glorious performance car, when in fact it's everyday hatchback in a pretty frock.


You have the mindset of a child talking juvenile shit.

A lot of the people you're slagging off here, have mortgages are raising families and were driving all sorts of cars long before you held a driving licence and in many cases, before you were born. You're an arrogant, objectionable little tosser, sitting behind your keyboard - how are you in the real world I wonder - I bet you don't attend many meets?

Do us all a favour - get your Porsche real soon and go away. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SuperRS

I go to all the meets :lol:

If you can afford a mk2 TT, you could have afforded a proper performance car, except obviously priorities where more biased on the badge and looks than driver involvement, fun, and speed. :-*

But each to their own, just don't call yourself a true performance enthusiast when your car Ownership C.V clearly says otherwise.

Reminds me of all these youngsters that claim to be models or actors without ever having features anywhere.

It's easy to talk, going out there and doing it is a completely different thing.


----------



## kevin34

patatus said:


> Here is the video of the TT MK3 :
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/11310246494 ... ring-video
> :mrgreen:


Sorry Patatus.
This is a RE-post, same video.
Don't you seen this video 15 posts before...?
:?


----------



## melltt

Nyxx said:


> You just need to follow the TTMKIII topic


Saw that after. Ignore this post. More haste, less speed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2

SuperRS said:


> If you can afford a mk2 TT,....


Do I detect I hint of jealousy here? 



SuperRS said:


> .... you could have afforded a proper performance car,....


Yes but would it would either have cost me twice as much or would not have been a new car.



SuperRS said:


> .... except obviously priorities where more biased on the badge and looks than driver involvement, fun, and speed.


So what are you saying. I can't have a car that looks nice (like the TT) unless I buy a performance model and I'm prepared to drive it enthusiastically all the time? 
Over 90% of my driving is around town where a higher performance car would just be an unnecessary mainly unused expense. I've already said on page 7 that I'm a car enthusiast who cares about how a car looks and also wants a moderate amount performance. 
Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## SuperRS

No but that doesn't make you a proper car enthusiast or a true petrol head. That just makes you someone who likes nice cars with moderate performance.

There's a big difference. Just because someone has a gym membership and goes twice a week doesn't make them a bodybuilder, and this is the same thing.


----------



## SuperRS

A proper performance car new wouldn't cost twice as much as the TT, it just would be from a premium manufacturer. You made the choice of performance vs looks/badge and the badge won was obviously more important for you. A true petrol head would always choose performance.

Plenty of great lauded performance cars out there that cost less than the frankly overpriced TT.


----------



## Templar

SuperRS said:


> A proper performance car new wouldn't cost twice as much as the TT, it just would be from a premium manufacturer. You made the choice of performance vs looks/badge and the badge won was obviously more important for you. A true petrol head would always choose performance.
> 
> Plenty of great lauded performance cars out there that cost less than the frankly overpriced TT.


So why did you buy one ?


----------



## SuperRS

Needed something lightish, 4wd, and with the potential to tune to 650hp.


----------



## Templar

Wonder why lotus hasn't thought of this.


----------



## ZephyR2

SuperRS said:


> No but that doesn't make you a proper car enthusiast or a true petrol head.


In your humble opinion,



SuperRS said:


> That just makes you someone who likes nice cars with moderate performance.


Correct.



SuperRS said:


> A proper performance car new wouldn't cost twice as much as the TT, it just would be from a premium manufacturer.


But probably wouldn't offer the same level of practicality as the TT.



SuperRS said:


> You made the choice of performance vs looks/badge and the badge won was obviously more important for you. A true petrol head would always choose performance.


WRONG. I made the choice between performance, looks and many other factors as well but the badge (which seems to mean a lot to you) was not on my list of considerations.
Rather presumptuous of you to think that you know the reasons why I bought my car.


----------



## Templar

As with everything else that he tends to comment on.


----------



## SuperRS

The TT is hardly the most practical car in the world. Plenty if better performance cars that are cheaper and more practical.

When a true petrolhead buys a car, driving enjoyment and performance is top of the list. Everything else is secondary.

Anyway we know the mk3 will be more of the same. It's being benchmarked against a z4, slk and Peugeot so we know what audi's intentions are.


----------



## ZephyR2

With cars, and as with most other things in life, everything has to be a compromise and balances have to be struck.
One day you may realise that yourself.


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> When a true petrolhead buys a car, driving enjoyment and performance is top of the list. Everything else is secondary.


 :lol: So come on then - when was the last time you drove your RS? I bet I'm getting a lot more driver enjoyment out of my RS than you are getting out of yours sat in bits in the workshop. What are you currently driving btw?


----------



## Templar

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a true petrolhead buys a car, driving enjoyment and performance is top of the list. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: So come on then - when was the last time you drove your RS? I bet I'm getting a lot more driver enjoyment out of my RS than you are getting out of yours sat in bits in the workshop. What are you currently driving btw?
Click to expand...

Hehe. .  
just waiting for the bullsh*t to start flowing now......


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a true petrolhead buys a car, driving enjoyment and performance is top of the list. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: So come on then - when was the last time you drove your RS? I bet I'm getting a lot more driver enjoyment out of my RS than you are getting out of yours sat in bits in the workshop. What are you currently driving btw?
Click to expand...

I get my thrills from taking part in go karting events. Nothing like qualifying high up the grid and ending up on the podium after a hard wheel to wheel race against other true petrolheads. The bubbly and trophy is just a bonus :wink:

You should try it sometime


----------



## SuperRS

ZephyR2 said:


> With cars, and as with most other things in life, everything has to be a compromise and balances have to be struck.
> One day you may realise that yourself.


You sound like your GF/wife has a say in what you drive.

If you can afford a mk2 TT then you aren't constraint by compromise, other than perhaps a nagging wife


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a true petrolhead buys a car, driving enjoyment and performance is top of the list. Everything else is secondary.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: So come on then - when was the last time you drove your RS? I bet I'm getting a lot more driver enjoyment out of my RS than you are getting out of yours sat in bits in the workshop. What are you currently driving btw?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't get driver enjoyment out of your car in its current guise. Get it remapped then come and talk to me.


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> [
> 
> I get my thrills from taking part in go karting events. Nothing like qualifying high up the grid and ending up on the podium after a hard wheel to wheel race against other true petrolheads. The bubbly and trophy is just a bonus :wink:


Give us a date -the last time you were actually able to drive your RS. It might just be me but I don't think you've driven it since you came on the board?

What are you currently driving on a daily basis - I assume it's not the go kart? :wink:


----------



## igotone

The sllence is deafening!


----------



## SuperRS

I don't need to drive on a daily basis, I live in London, tubes and trains are quicker and cheaper 

My car is a purely a weekend toy, which is why it's being built to over 600hp from 400hp.

Money firmly where mouth is. Not all talk like most :twisted:

I'll sell you some parts for yours once you man up and get yours remapped.


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> I don't need to drive on a daily basis, I live in London, tubes and trains are quicker and cheaper
> 
> My car is a purely a weekend toy, which is why it's being built to over 600hp from 400hp.
> 
> Money firmly where mouth is. Not all talk like most :twisted:
> 
> I'll sell you some parts for yours once you man up and get yours remapped.


PMSL. Don't hold your breath while you're waiting.


----------



## Ikon66

Someone please remind me what this thread is about? :roll:


----------



## igotone

Ikon66 said:


> Someone please remind me what this thread is about? :roll:


Have a look at Page 6 and you'll see exactly where it veered off course and who was responsible. Yet again we have a thread with members being insulted, yet the mods (aren't you one?) sit on their hands and do feck all about it.


----------



## SuperRS

Insults? You mean the truth.

Just because you watch f1/topgear, are subscribed to Evo mag, and commute in a TTRS doesn't make you a true petrolhead. Sorry. If anything it's an insult to all the real enthusiasts out there racing, doing track days, modifying their cars and always looking to go faster harder and quicker.

You like nice cars, you like the thought behind nice cars, but that doesn't make you a real petrolhead.


----------



## Ikon66

You could just ignore him, it's just his opinion. As ever it just escalates


----------



## Templar

SuperRS said:


> Insults? You mean the truth.
> 
> Just because you watch f1/topgear, are subscribed to Evo mag, and commute in a TTRS doesn't make you a true petrolhead. Sorry. If anything it's an insult to all the real enthusiasts out there racing, doing track days, modifying their cars and always looking to go faster harder and quicker.
> 
> You like nice cars, you like the thought behind nice cars, but that doesn't make you a real petrolhead.


You really are on another planet. GF/Wife..WTF has that got to do with an 'enthusiast' / 'petrol head' perspective.? Well at least we're able to keep hold of one as apposed to sleeping in the garage with a box of TTRS bits and tissue's dreaming of the day you can actually drive it.  
Besides, isn't driving a performance car the most important thing in the world and everything else is just secondary as you quite fondly told us ? If you were a 'real petrol head' and 'enthusiast' shouldn't you be working in motor sport instead of the rat race on the tube in London ?


----------



## igotone

SuperRS said:


> Insults? You mean the truth.
> 
> Just because you watch f1/topgear, are subscribed to Evo mag, and commute in a TTRS doesn't make you a true petrolhead. Sorry. If anything it's an insult to all the real enthusiasts out there racing, doing track days, modifying their cars and always looking to go faster harder and quicker.
> 
> You like nice cars, you like the thought behind nice cars, but that doesn't make you a real petrolhead.


You really do talk shit. I don't believe I ever claimed the dubious title of 'petrolhead'., I rarely watch F1 and I detest EVO mag for the most part.

The TT is a production road car driven on the road in all it's forms by thousands of drivers. If you were half the hardcore 'petrolhead' track driver you purport yourself to be there are plenty of better options for your weekend toy Aerial Atom, Westfield Elise, kit cars by the dozen.


----------



## SuperRS

Ikon66 said:


> You could just ignore him, it's just his opinion. As ever it just escalates


+1

I gave my views on the average TT owners demographics and I was attacked for my opinion by those proclaiming to be petrolheads without any evidence to back it up.

Personally I don't see a problem in what I said, as Audi figures would agree, which is against proven by the type of cars they are benchmarking the mk3 against.


----------



## Templar

I see this once good thread being locked soon because of a certain aRSe again...sheezus [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## igotone

Ikon66 said:


> You could just ignore him, it's just his opinion. As ever it just escalates


It's blatant trolling and shit stirring calculated to disrupt is what it is. The board doesn't need this tit, he has nothing but a destructive influence and you sit there and let it happen


----------



## Templar

Just out of interest dysfunctionalRS...what other forums are you active in ?


----------



## SuperRS

igotone said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults? You mean the truth.
> 
> Just because you watch f1/topgear, are subscribed to Evo mag, and commute in a TTRS doesn't make you a true petrolhead. Sorry. If anything it's an insult to all the real enthusiasts out there racing, doing track days, modifying their cars and always looking to go faster harder and quicker.
> 
> You like nice cars, you like the thought behind nice cars, but that doesn't make you a real petrolhead.
> 
> 
> 
> You really do talk shit. I don't believe I ever claimed the dubious title of 'petrolhead'., I rarely watch F1 and I detest EVO mag for the most part.
> 
> The TT is a production road car driven on the road in all it's forms by thousands of drivers. If you were half the hardcore 'petrolhead' track driver you purport yourself to be there are plenty of better options for your weekend toy Aerial Atom, Westfield Elise, kit cars by the dozen.
Click to expand...

Woah there buddy, this isn't all about you. There were a few TT owners here who proclaimed to be true car enthusiasts. I was addressing them. Chill out, don't take it so seriously, it's only the internet.

And yes I agree, I really really really want a atone/caterham/bac mono type car but I don't have a garage. Garages are sadly a luxury in London.

But saying that, as I'm a true petrolhead, I would still require a car like what I'm building for my thrills, a caterham etc for sunny days and the track, a 4wd 600hp monster for all year round, and long touring style driving, drag racing, vmaxx and 30-130.


----------



## Templar

igotone said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could just ignore him, it's just his opinion. As ever it just escalates
> 
> 
> 
> It's blatant trolling and shit stirring calculated to disrupt is what it is. The board doesn't need this tit, he has nothing but a destructive influence and you sit there and let it happen
Click to expand...

I strongly agree ! His contribution to this forum is more disruptive than constructive. It has to get personal whenever someone decides to question his opinions.


----------



## Ikon66

So it's my fault? :roll:

You all know what he's like yet you allow him to get under your skin. If you see him a a troll don't rise to it. I / we won't tolerate blatant attacks or personal comments. If we moderated every thread where someone had an alternate opinion threads would be short indeed


----------



## SuperRS

Templar said:


> Just out of interest dysfunctionalRS...what other forums are you active in ?


Pretty much all other VAG/Audi ones that all the other true petrolhead TTRS owners have found refugee on from here.

Some of you have driven the serious owners away from this board with some of the comments.


----------



## SuperRS

Ikon66 said:


> So it's my fault? :roll:
> 
> You all know what he's like yet you allow him to get under your skin. If you see him a a troll don't rise to it. I / we won't tolerate blatant attacks or personal comments. If we moderated every thread where someone had an alternate opinion threads would be short indeed


Again +1

People always expect someone to do something for them.

How about little self help. Don't like my opinion then don't read it.

It's called free speech, Im not hurting anyone, and I'm sorry if I don't see some of you guys as being true enthusiasts.


----------



## Templar

SuperRS said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insults? You mean the truth.
> 
> Just because you watch f1/topgear, are subscribed to Evo mag, and commute in a TTRS doesn't make you a true petrolhead. Sorry. If anything it's an insult to all the real enthusiasts out there racing, doing track days, modifying their cars and always looking to go faster harder and quicker.
> 
> You like nice cars, you like the thought behind nice cars, but that doesn't make you a real petrolhead.
> 
> 
> 
> You really do talk shit. I don't believe I ever claimed the dubious title of 'petrolhead'., I rarely watch F1 and I detest EVO mag for the most part.
> 
> The TT is a production road car driven on the road in all it's forms by thousands of drivers. If you were half the hardcore 'petrolhead' track driver you purport yourself to be there are plenty of better options for your weekend toy Aerial Atom, Westfield Elise, kit cars by the dozen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woah there buddy, this isn't all about you. There were a few TT owners here who proclaimed to be true car enthusiasts. I was addressing them. Chill out, don't take it so seriously, it's only the internet.
> 
> And yes I agree, I really really really want a atone/caterham/bac mono type car but I don't have a garage. Garages are sadly a luxury in London.
> 
> But saying that, as I'm a true petrolhead, I would still require a car like what I'm building for my thrills, a caterham etc for sunny days and the track, a 4wd 600hp monster for all year round, and long touring style driving, drag racing, vmaxx and 30-130.
Click to expand...

Backtracking I see :roll:

If I remember rightly, didn't you make suggestions recently that people who couldn't afford a RS should have done better in their vocation in life ??? If you haven't got a garage maybe you have done better for yourself. Obviously you're not the 'petrol head'/'enthusiast' as you like to profess. Huh ?

I think you should really consider your judgement on people before dripping out obnoxious dribble to folk that you feel you are above.


----------



## Templar

SuperRS said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's my fault? :roll:
> 
> You all know what he's like yet you allow him to get under your skin. If you see him a a troll don't rise to it. I / we won't tolerate blatant attacks or personal comments. If we moderated every thread where someone had an alternate opinion threads would be short indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Again +1
> 
> People always expect someone to do something for them.
> 
> How about little self help. Don't like my opinion then don't read it.
> 
> It's called free speech, Im not hurting anyone, and I'm sorry if I don't see some of you guys as being true enthusiasts.
Click to expand...

Freedom of speech I agree totally with.... Being obnoxious and trying to belittle people is another matter. Just have a little consideration before you shoot from the hip.


----------



## RockKramer

SuperRS said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest dysfunctionalRS...what other forums are you active in ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all other VAG/Audi ones that all the other true petrolhead TTRS owners have found refugee on from here.
> 
> Some of you have driven the serious owners away from this board with some of the comments.
Click to expand...

We all buy or don't buy cars for our own reasons. I would've liked a V8 M3 but the bills, just too much. For me my TTS fitted the bill on a performance v running costs basis. As I've mentioned a little more involvement would be appreciated but... I have no interest in dragging every last ounce of performance from a car with remaps and mods so I can travel at warp speed from here to there. There are plenty of people who feel the same. If I'm not a true petrol head I'm not really fussed and it certainly doesn't get me worked up one way or another why or what someone else drives or does with their car.

People fascinate me though, what makes them tick. Soooo...
What's it to you if people hear are true petrolheads or not? Also, if you are on the other VW/Audi boards with like minded TTRS owners where you can find true enlightenment, why even bother being on this forum with the unworthy who don't run mods etc..?
I'm guessing you're actually having I right chuckle to yourself after lobbing your grenades of wisdom, standing back and admiring the fallout.


----------



## moro anis

Now then, IIRC about 3 or 4 pages ago someone mentioned going off topic. Considering the original topic was the Mk3 and turned out to be a Mk2 crossed with the 260z and Mk 1 exhausts, then the pages of unnecessary opinions, the Rise of the Magnificent Seven was the best bit

PMSL :lol:


----------



## patatus

kevin34 said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the video of the TT MK3 :
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/11310246494 ... ring-video
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Patatus.
> This is a RE-post, same video.
> Don't you seen this video 15 posts before...?
> :?
Click to expand...

No I didn't... sorry.


----------



## patatus

I hope the interior doesn't look like the one seen on these spy shots! It's exactly the same as the new A3????  :roll:


----------



## gogs

EnglishEdit
Etymology
From petrol +‎ -head.

Noun
petrolhead (plural petrolheads)

(figuratively) A person who is overly reliant on the use of their car, resisting any suggestion to use other means of transport.
(Australia, New Zealand, derogatory) A bogan who is overly fond of his car or motorbike and enjoys showing it off and making noise with it.
2000, Chris Baker, Kokopu Dreams, Huia Publishers, New Zealand, page 87,
There were four of them, old-style petrolheads, with greasy jeans and leather jackets. Each had a rifle trained on the pair. They looked barely out of their teens.
(Australia, New Zealand) A person involved in motor racing either as participant or dedicated spectator.
(UK) A car enthusiast.
2004, Roger Austin Learmonth, Petrolhead: The Life and Times of a Classic Car Buff, ISBN 9781899870714.
2009, Stuart Prebble, Grumpy Old Drivers: The Official Handbook, unnumbered page,
In the early years it[Top Gear] had been very much a series for people I believe are known by the curiously unappealing term 'petrolheads'. Since most petrolheads are probably out in the evenings, burning up the rubber or the tarmac or whatever it is that petrolheads do, the show had a fairly limited audience.
Synonyms
(person overly reliant on use of his/her car):
(bogan overly fond of his/her vehicle):
(person involved in motor racing): revhead
(car enthusiast):

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## SuperRS

RockKramer said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest dysfunctionalRS...what other forums are you active in ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much all other VAG/Audi ones that all the other true petrolhead TTRS owners have found refugee on from here.
> 
> Some of you have driven the serious owners away from this board with some of the comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all buy or don't buy cars for our own reasons. I would've liked a V8 M3 but the bills, just too much. For me my TTS fitted the bill on a performance v running costs basis. As I've mentioned a little more involvement would be appreciated but... I have no interest in dragging every last ounce of performance from a car with remaps and mods so I can travel at warp speed from here to there. There are plenty of people who feel the same. If I'm not a true petrol head I'm not really fussed and it certainly doesn't get me worked up one way or another why or what someone else drives or does with their car.
> 
> People fascinate me though, what makes them tick. Soooo...
> What's it to you if people hear are true petrolheads or not? Also, if you are on the other VW/Audi boards with like minded TTRS owners where you can find true enlightenment, why even bother being on this forum with the unworthy who don't run mods etc..?
> I'm guessing you're actually having I right chuckle to yourself after lobbing your grenades of wisdom, standing back and admiring the fallout.
Click to expand...

I like you, you have sense :wink:


----------



## Templar

patatus said:


> I hope the interior doesn't look like the one seen on these spy shots! It's exactly the same as the new A3????  :roll:


I very much doubt it my friend. Audi have kept the mk3 very well disguised.


----------



## tt3600

The third-generation Audi TT has been spotted for the first time, testing on public roads in Germany and at the Nurburgring.

The model was seen performance testing against rivals including the Peugeot RCZ, BMW Z4 and Mercedes SLK.

Based on VW's MQB platform, which allows for a shorter front overhang and longer wheelbase, the next-generation TT will be launched with both front and four-wheel-drive variants.

Engines are likely to include the latest slimmed-down 1.8-litre and 2.0-litre EA888 petrol engines, which will include fuel-saving Cylinder on Demand technology. A mildly updated direct-injection 2.0-litre diesel will also be in the line-up. In 2015, a reworked version of the 2.5-litre five-cylinder engine will make its debut in a new high-performance TT RS.

A new six-corner grille, more angular headlights and a contoured clamshell bonnet can all be seen here, as well as the TT's standard rounded tail and motorised tail spoiler. The wheel arches of this test mule also appear to be more sculpted in appearence.

Previously, Audi told Autocar it wanted to mix elements of both the current TT and the original model into the new car. The company said the aim of the new TT would be to recapture some of the distinctiveness and impact of the first-generation model.

The new Audi TT is likely to launch towards the end of 2014 as an MY2015 car.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop ... rior-spied


----------



## tt3600

Kinda looks like a baby R8 at the front 

Still retains the lines of the MKII at the sides


----------



## RockKramer

Templar said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the interior doesn't look like the one seen on these spy shots! It's exactly the same as the new A3????  :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt it my friend. Audi have kept the mk3 very well disguised.
Click to expand...

Agreed, Audi have promised something special for the TT, TFT dash screens etc. I'd imagine the interior we've seen is being used purely for practicle purposes. It would be in be unusual to see interior shots so soon for a car that's still 6-10mths away.


----------



## tt3600

Whoops, didn't realise we had a thread already. Hope the A3 dash does not make it, one thing l ike about my TT is the lovely interior.


----------



## Alan71

Hi tt3600,
What do you think about the shape of the rear of the side fixed window?
Is it really a different shape than the mkII window or just a little cladding under the wrap to make us think this is a new body? Might this still be a mkII body with the new mkIII front fenders and fascia, and rear fascia and spoiler on it?
Regards,
Alan


----------



## gvij

Very disappointing looking car. The MK1 is a way more capable looking machine. The interior on it was also one of the best ever made and sitting in the MK2 (a brand new one) was a let down for me. The current Z4 looks very avant and seems to be the way to go these days. The Cayman to those who can afford it.


----------



## Templar

I don't think Audi are giving anything at all away as said earlier. They're using existing bits out of the parts bin for pretty much everything that's on display.


----------



## craigttp

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... gn=October

info and pics here


----------



## Alan71

Hi Craig,
I believe that info is dated early last June.
Regards,
Alan


----------



## Patrizio72

moro anis said:


> It's now official. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Here are THE Magnificent Seven
> 
> 1. Moro Anis TTS Roadster
> 2. Igotone TTRS Plus
> 3. ZephyR2 1.8 S-line
> 4. RockKramer TTS Coupe
> 5. Patrizio72 TTRS Roadster
> 6. blackpoolfc V6 Coupe
> 7. 35mphspeedlimit 1.8 TFSi Coupe
> Reserve Gogs V6


What an awesome lineup


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Patrizio72 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now official. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Here are THE Magnificent Seven
> 
> 1. Moro Anis TTS Roadster
> 2. Igotone TTRS Plus
> 3. ZephyR2 1.8 S-line
> 4. RockKramer TTS Coupe
> 5. Patrizio72 TTRS Roadster
> 6. blackpoolfc V6 Coupe
> 7. 35mphspeedlimit 1.8 TFSi Coupe
> Reserve Gogs V6
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome lineup
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same! :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2

Patrizio72 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's now official. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Here are THE Magnificent Seven
> 
> 1. Moro Anis TTS Roadster
> 2. Igotone TTRS Plus
> 3. ZephyR2 1.8 S-line
> 4. RockKramer TTS Coupe
> 5. Patrizio72 TTRS Roadster
> 6. blackpoolfc V6 Coupe
> 7. 35mphspeedlimit 1.8 TFSi Coupe
> Reserve Gogs V6
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome lineup
Click to expand...

I certainly can't argue with that


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Can I be steve mcqueen please cos I have to much hair to be yul brynner

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 903 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moro anis

Steve McQueen it is then. As I have a 'tache I'll be Charles Bronson.
Can see a revised list coming up. 
More interesting than the Mk3 and definitions of petrol heads isn't it?


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Revised with our usernames and screen names. Who cares about mk3 this is more interesting

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 903 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moro anis

It's now official. [smiley=book2.gif]

Here are THE Magnificent Seven - unmasked

1. Moro Anis TTS Roadster (Charles Bronson)
2. Igotone TTRS Plus
3. ZephyR2 1.8 S-line
4. RockKramer TTS Coupe
5. Patrizio72 TTRS Roadster
6. blackpoolfc V6 Coupe (Steve McQueen)
7. 35mphspeedlimit 1.8 TFSi Coupe
Reserve Gogs V6


----------



## ZephyR2

OK, as I'm getting a bit thin on top I'll be Yul Brynner


moro anis said:


> It's now official. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Here are THE Magnificent Seven - unmasked
> 
> 1. Moro Anis TTS Roadster (Charles Bronson)
> 2. Igotone TTRS Plus
> 3. ZephyR2 1.8 S-line (Yul Brynner)
> 4. RockKramer TTS Coupe
> 5. Patrizio72 TTRS Roadster
> 6. blackpoolfc V6 Coupe (Steve McQueen)
> 7. 35mphspeedlimit 1.8 TFSi Coupe
> Reserve Gogs V6


----------



## Templar

Back on topic, I've found another couple of images. Might be the closest look of the new mk3 yet...

http://image.automobilemag.com/f/featur ... gether.jpg


----------



## moro anis

Well done. The roadster doesn't look too bad but not impressed by the Coupe. What's with the vertical slots?


----------



## Templar

moro anis said:


> Well done. The roadster doesn't look too bad but not impressed by the Coupe. What's with the vertical slots?


Fake brake air ducts maybe....

I think those wheels are also available now as an option too :roll:


----------



## gogs

I have those wheels fitted to my TT, RS6 alloys in 19"

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## moro anis

The more I look at the Coupe, the more I dislike it and wonder if it's just another ploy?
Naff ducting,
No front spoiler,
No splitter,
Available wheels

Lets hope that's not it. As I said, The Magnificent Seven is much more interesting.


----------



## moro anis

I suppose the only pluses are the TTS parts - mirrors, four exhausts, roll over bars and rear diffuser.


----------



## Smoothie

Templar said:


> Back on topic, I've found another couple of images. Might be the closest look of the new mk3 yet...
> 
> http://image.automobilemag.com/f/featur ... gether.jpg


I think theres more Photoshop there than Mk3TT. Looking at those renders and comparing it to the video the doors on the car in the video are flat and not sculptured like on the above render. And the rear of the car on the video looks more like a Mk1 TT with the exhausts being more central and flush with the body work.

I'm guessing I know - some of those panels might be disguise. But looking at those headlights they do look similar to the R8 and that Quattro concept. I hope it doesn't become the Audi 'look' across the range - it would make the TT blend in rather than have its own style and character.


----------



## Templar

Yep...we'll just have to wait and see at the launch in March.


----------



## ZephyR2

Its just a Photoshop creation from someone's imagination. Nothing in the picture stacks up.


----------



## lude219

I hope audi doesn't incorporate those awful vertical front ducts. Functional or not, esthetically it doesn't belong.


----------



## moro anis

They's also play havoc with the aerodynamics when going flat into a corner :lol:


----------



## Outlaw

From what I can see in the test track photos the MK3 looks very good. As some others have said it looks like a R8 from the front, MK2 from the side, and a combination of MK1 and MK2 from the back. All blended together very well. Now if Audi would release the car with a VR6 engine option it would be perfect!


----------



## Templar

Outlaw said:


> From what I can see in the test track photos the MK3 looks very good. As some others have said it looks like a R8 from the front, MK2 from the side, and a combination of MK1 and MK2 from the back. All blended together very well. Now if Audi would release the car with a VR6 engine option it would be perfect!


VR6... dont think ther will be much chance of that. It would play havoc with Audis total range emmision ratings. More lika a 'cylinder on demand' type affair similar in design to the new engines in the A1. I believe that emmision reductions will play a big part in the new range.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, From Auto Express today.
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66

Hoggy said:


> Hi, From Auto Express today.
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs
> Hoggy.


Article is from June in the link :?


----------



## Hoggy

Ikon66 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, From Auto Express today.
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Article is from June in the link :?
Click to expand...

Hi, The article is in Auto Express today. Have you seen this actual article before ?
Hoggy.


----------



## Snappy79

Hoggy said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, From Auto Express today.
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Article is from June in the link :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, The article is in Auto Express today. Have you seen this actual article before ?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

The

The article was posted on the website by Auto Express i Jule. Read the article date.

There are some strange opinions in the article. E.g the TTS will get have 275hp. I guess it will have a minimum of 300hp as the new S3.


----------



## Hoggy

Snappy79 said:


> The
> The article was posted on the website by Auto Express i Jule. Read the article date.
> 
> There are some strange opinions in the article. E.g the TTS will get have 275hp. I guess it will have a minimum of 300hp as the new S3.


Hi, *So what, *I didn't write it, but it is in this weeks Auto Express. If you have more accurate info post it up, no good guessing. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar

''We'll get our first look in late 2013'' AE states... i don't think so somehow. Bet it'll be spring next year when we see the actual car. Got a feeling the first time anyone will see it will be at the launch in March.


----------



## lude219

Hoggy said:


> Snappy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The
> The article was posted on the website by Auto Express i Jule. Read the article date.
> 
> There are some strange opinions in the article. E.g the TTS will get have 275hp. I guess it will have a minimum of 300hp as the new S3.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, *So what, *I didn't write it, but it is in this weeks Auto Express. If you have more accurate info post it up, no good guessing.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

You must've gotten into your delorean and went back in time if you think June 2013 is "this week."


----------



## Hoggy

lude219 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snappy79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The
> The article was posted on the website by Auto Express i Jule. Read the article date.
> 
> There are some strange opinions in the article. E.g the TTS will get have 275hp. I guess it will have a minimum of 300hp as the new S3.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, *So what, *I didn't write it, but it is in this weeks Auto Express. If you have more accurate info post it up, no good guessing.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must've gotten into your delorean and went back in time if you think June 2013 is "this week."
Click to expand...

Hi, Complain to Auto Express, as they must be publishing old news. Have you seen this article before ?
The article is in this weeks Auto Express, as I said if you have more accurate info, post it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pingo

Hoggy said:


> Hi, From Auto Express today.
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... rice-specs
> Hoggy.


Hmm strange!
I receive the Official Paper (of Audi Brasil) of TTRS 2014 and the model is the MK2


----------



## ZephyR2

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Complain to Auto Express, as they must be publishing old news. Have you seen this article before ?
> The article is in this weeks Auto Express, as I said if you have more accurate info, post it.
> Hoggy.


I've seen this article before. About 10 days ago on the internet at work. I was going to post a link to it and then I saw the date at the top of the article - 19 June 2013. 
Its not only old news it not news - just someone's best guesses last summer.
There's even conflicting pictures of what the new TT will look like on their own web page.


----------



## stumardy

Yeah I too saw this story last June too! wonder why they are re-printing it again??


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

stumardy said:


> Yeah I too saw this story last June too! wonder why they are re-printing it again??


+ 1


----------



## leon1984

can't belive we have wasted so much time talking about auto express... 

Audi dealer who had actually seen the new car albeit it in a smoke and mirrors presentation and then quickly dragged away at a conference in Germany was told first show debut early next year. We shall see, I am desperate to see it!


----------



## phil3012

I actually posted the same link back in May.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=331241

I love the way that they use words like might, as if they really haven't got a clue.


----------



## powerplay

It's like forecasting the weather. No one knows with any certainty until the actual moment!


----------



## phil3012

powerplay said:


> It's like forecasting the weather. No one knows with any certainty until the actual moment!


You've hit the nail on the head there!


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> It's like forecasting the weather. No one knows with any certainty until the actual moment!


Its worse than forecasting the weather. Not only do not know what it will be like but we don't know when we will know what it will be like. :? 
And then there are the unknown unknowns ...... oh, I'd better stop there.


----------



## Pingo

I have a question!
Have a chance to new TT use some details of VW Concept Bluesport?

mid engine, RWD...  


























http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_FoXyvaPSnVk/S ... ster-7.jpg

http://autoworld.files.wordpress.com/20 ... -img_9.jpg

http://www.thetorquereport.com/vw_blues ... ept_20.jpg

http://www.tuningnews.net/news/090111a/ ... -hr-04.jpg

http://srv1.betterparts.org/images/vw-bluesport-08.jpg

Sorry for the pics, but i think.. this concept car is perfect to be a new TTIMHO. (mid engine and RWD [smiley=gossip.gif]  )


----------



## Templar

The more I look at the pics of the veedub the more I can't make my mind up if I like it.
The vents just forward of the rear wheels certainly give suggestions to a mid engine design though.


----------



## powerplay

Yawn. Can't recall if it was one year or possibly two years ago we were looking at this :lol:


----------



## Templar

First time I've seen it if I'm honest. Interesting concept but too many other manufacturer influences.


----------



## powerplay

I should apologise, I guess even old news can still be news if you haven't seen it  This was making headlines and discussion Jan/Feb 2012.


----------



## Templar

Probably deep in the realms somewhere. Just as this will be once the mk3 is released


----------



## RBrocky

Any idea of a rough concept idea on this? Anything like that VW thing?

Love the Mk2, can only get better I think.


----------



## Pingo

powerplay said:


> I should apologise, I guess even old news can still be news if you haven't seen it  This was making headlines and discussion Jan/Feb 2012.


The VW BlueSport is not a news... i know that.
have near five years....
I think two points of BlueSport i want to see in the MK3:
1 - mid engine
2 - RWD

But i know, blueSport don't use the MQB platform, and MK3 uses...

Hugs


----------



## ZephyR2

powerplay said:


> I should apologise, I guess even old news can still be news if you haven't seen it  This was making headlines and discussion Jan/Feb 2012.


Don't worry about that. Some of us may have missed it but we've been out in the fresh air in the mean time


----------



## RockKramer

Pingo said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should apologise, I guess even old news can still be news if you haven't seen it  This was making headlines and discussion Jan/Feb 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> The VW BlueSport is not a news... i know that.
> have near five years....
> I think two points of BlueSport i want to see in the MK3:
> 1 - mid engine
> 2 - RWD
> 
> But i know, blueSport don't use the MQB platform, and MK3 uses...
> 
> Hugs
Click to expand...

We can dream but 1 & 2 are never going to happen... Pure RWD is just not the Audi way but I'm with you on that one.


----------



## kevin34

TT mk3 with the Quattro Concept front...


----------



## RockKramer

Hmmm... I'll wait for official pics before passing judgement.


----------



## CWM3

RockKramer said:


> Pingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should apologise, I guess even old news can still be news if you haven't seen it  This was making headlines and discussion Jan/Feb 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> The VW BlueSport is not a news... i know that.
> have near five years....
> I think two points of BlueSport i want to see in the MK3:
> 1 - mid engine
> 2 - RWD
> 
> But i know, blueSport don't use the MQB platform, and MK3 uses...
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can dream but 1 & 2 are never going to happen... Pure RWD is just not the Audi way but I'm with you on that one.
Click to expand...

1 & 2 already available in the VW Group, its called a Porsche Cayman


----------



## thepav

or an R8...


----------



## RockKramer

Of course... But I don't see Audi changing the ethos of the TT to Cayman stylee...


----------



## CWM3

RockKramer said:


> Of course... But I don't see Audi changing the ethos of the TT to Cayman stylee...


Agreed, but in that case the only reason producing a mid engined, RWD TT would be for the badge whores who believe only Audi make cars worth driving, as that is very unlikely, with the exception of the R8, they might as well leave the job to Porsche to produce the sports cars and Audi for the cash cow revenues of 57 varieties of engine and body on one platform.


----------



## leon1984

Don't forget what Audi did with the RS4 and it's rear biased quattro system.

They can use the same platform, spend a bit of time making the quattro system bit more fun and then you have best of both worlds! Plus it will be more refined than a Cayman, better in bad weather etc etc

fingers crossed 8)


----------



## RockKramer

That would involve totally re-engineering the TT, north/south rather than transverse engine for starters.
Personally, I'd take a Cayman over a Quattro TT if I had the wherewithal to get my butt into one. Now the mortgage has gone it could be one or the other


----------



## Pingo

Audi MK3 Interior!!


http://www.autoblog.com/2014/01/07/audi ... witterfeed


----------



## mwad

Pingo said:


> Audi MK3 Interior!!
> 
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/01/07/audi ... witterfeed


Got to say I like it


----------



## Templar

leon1984 said:


> Don't forget what Audi did with the RS4 and it's rear biased quattro system.
> 
> They can use the same platform, spend a bit of time making the quattro system bit more fun and then you have best of both worlds! Plus it will be more refined than a Cayman, better in bad weather etc etc
> 
> fingers crossed 8)


One thing to bare in mind with the RS4/S4 is the engine is longitudal not transverse as it is now, also the current TT uses the Haldex system which in effect is front wheel drive biased and power sent to the rear as required. The RS4/S4 has permanent 4 wheel drive with a 60/40 rear biased system, this combined with the recent sports diff makes for a sharper drive.
So lets see if the TT3 stays transverse or a new inline powertrain/quattro system has been developed. Time will tell but i imagine with the overall dimension of the TT i would guess it'll be transverse still.


----------



## phil3012

Unless Audi deviate away from the MQB platform for the next TT which is unlikely, the engine will be transverse.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

I'm so excited!


----------



## Templar

phil3012 said:


> Unless Audi deviate away from the MQB platform for the next TT which is unlikely, the engine will be transverse.


Would make sense then that Audi will use the mk4 Haldex like used on the latest golf


----------



## phil3012

Templar said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Audi deviate away from the MQB platform for the next TT which is unlikely, the engine will be transverse.
> 
> 
> 
> Would make sense then that Audi will use the mk4 Haldex like used on the latest golf
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but I thought they did use Mk 4 Haldex in some TT models.


----------



## brittan

phil3012 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Audi deviate away from the MQB platform for the next TT which is unlikely, the engine will be transverse.
> 
> 
> 
> Would make sense then that Audi will use the mk4 Haldex like used on the latest golf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could be wrong but I thought they did use Mk 4 Haldex in some TT models.
Click to expand...

The Gen 4 Haldex has been fitted to all TT models since MY09.


----------



## Templar

^^^^ Yes it did, my bad. I should have explained myself better.


----------



## f_laurens

hopefully release soon, can't wait to see that


----------



## kevin34

First teaser? or not?¿?


----------



## rossmacko

kevin34 said:


> First teaser? or not?¿?


That could be the Quattro


----------



## kevin34

rossmacko said:


> That could be the Quattro


Yes, it could be Quattro, or not...
The Quatto Concept was presented online weeks ago.
It could be the final version of Quattro... I hope not.
Who knows...
In 2 weeks we will know it...


----------



## tt3600

Another benefit of the new MQB platform is that the front wheels are moved forward, while the engine stays in the same place. This creates a longer wheelbase, which should improve the ride, plus a shorter front overhang. And it means the engine will be mounted further back between the wheels. The result is better weight distribution and more predictable handling.

Read more: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35 ... z2slZACuIh


----------

